# Gunt Spotting Safari



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2020)

Have you seen a wild Gunt flapping around, out of its crackshack? Whether it's on Warski's retard island, in Nick Fuentes' catboy dungeon, or in Siberia, laugh at it here.

Gunt appearances on various streams and programs_ other than his own_ go here. Please attach a date if possible. Unless something major and worthy happens, please don't start a new thread. Chances are, if anything significant happens (which it will), the corresponding discussion here will be appended to a new thread.

If the pig plans to continue with his "Stop the Steal" grift despite being involved in an on-going lawsuit regarding to revenge pornography, a new thread will/should be created.

Discussion on the Killstream and whatever guests unfortunate enough to be involved goes here. This thread is specifically for the Gunt's non-killstream appearances (not an enforced rule, just keep it in mind).

To download and splice videos, follow the simple guide:


Spoiler: guide



Use this to download videos:


			https://www.twellow.com/download-streams-from-dlive-tv/
		

https://archive.md/rjxniMake sure it's saved as mp4/mkv/flv if you want to splice it easily.

Use this freeware to segment the video:


			Avidemux - Main Page
		


Drag the downloaded video into the application and cut away. Use edit - set marker A and B to create an interval, or ctrl + PgUp/PgDn respectively.

Videos in the format of mp4 and mkv can generally be demuxed into each other without encoding, which can take a long time. The same applies to segmenting important/interesting bits out of a longer video. Always leave a somewhat liberal interval, because sometimes the segments won't exactly correspond to the interval in the timeline.



Set the output format to MP4, ctrl+s to save.

You can also drag multiple clips into the application and merge them without decoding, process takes seconds.



Timeline:
Due to the planet not being a based pancake, the day shown can often be off and I will fuck up and mess it up. If that happens, correct me.
mm/dd/yyyy (mainly to remind myself)
12/10/2020 - 12/12/2020: Gunt in Tampa
12/14/2020: Tampa Discord leaks
12/14/2020: Gunt smokes meth at Tampa
12/15/2020: Gunt on a Chinese (Finnish) Coalburning Show | Dlive Replay
12/20/2020: Gunt on White Rabbit Radio
12/21/2020: Gunt on Redice NO SHOW LOL
12/22/2020: Gunt on Redice, they congratulated Xander. (Around 2:33:15, gunt is spotted)

01/04/2021: Gunt spawned on Kermit and Friends, a small channel hosted by (((Elisa Ann Schwartz))).


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 22, 2020)

He last appeared on White Rabbit radio yes? So this goes there? 

I would like to find out if anyone has a recording of that show so that we can download it.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 22, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> He last appeared on White Rabbit radio yes? So this goes there?
> 
> I would like to find out if anyone has a recording of that show so that we can download it.


The last three guest appearance replays are here:

White Rabbit Radio: https://dlive.tv/p/dlive-79216902+5m8wHzbMg
VPFM (Finnish show): https://dlive.tv/p/vihapuhefm+YcWH8P1GR
Red Ice TV (one of many guests, Ethan's appearance starts around 2:33:15): https://dlive.tv/p/dlive-11213965+L6bsD4bGg

I do not currently have the means to archive long videos, so somebody who does should probably back these up since they'll only stay on Dlive for a week or so.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 22, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> The last three guest appearance replays are here:
> 
> White Rabbit Radio: https://dlive.tv/p/dlive-79216902+5m8wHzbMg
> VPFM (Finnish show): https://dlive.tv/p/vihapuhefm+YcWH8P1GR
> ...


I have no idea how to download Dlive videos either. Perhaps they have a Bitchute archive?


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 22, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> Red Ice TV (one of many guests, Ethan's appearance starts around 2:33:15): https://dlive.tv/p/dlive-11213965+L6bsD4bGg


That FED T-Shirt is a real hit. Everyone loves that shirt. They love it so much and there's so much demand for it he's decided there's not enough time to wash it. Great to see he's wearing it again.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> I have no idea how to download Dlive videos either. Perhaps they have a Bitchute archive?


There's an application called "Internet Download Manager", it's $20 or so and well worth the money. Saves a ton of time, I don't suggest pirating.
With their plugin, you can effectively capture the video download links. It's especially useful if your work requires lots of files to be grabbed.




There's probably ways to grab a downloadable video file link.
Here's a website tutorial: https://www.twellow.com/download-streams-from-dlive-tv/

Edit: I think I found an easier way. Requires a "downloader" and VLC media player. I'll try it out. It works for Dlive, and it's similar to the guide above.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 22, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> There's an application called "Internet Download Manager", it's $20 or so and well worth the money. Saves a ton of time, I don't suggest pirating.
> With their plugin, you can effectively capture the video download links. It's especially useful if your work requires lots of files to be grabbed.
> View attachment 1803720
> 
> ...


Does it work with any website that has videos?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 22, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Does it work with any website that has videos?


IDM works on all websites, including YouTube. It can also batch download images from a webpage.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 22, 2020)

I have the archive of Ethan's guest appearance on Red Ice TV in this post, if that's all you wanted from it.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 6, 2021)

The gunt appeared on a Kosher channel this Monday. 01/04/2021.

Starts from here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/elisa-ann-schwartz-elisa-jordana-kermit-and-friends-podcast.82942/ 
Callers make fun of the pig, calling him a faggot etc. Ralph "can't reveal details due to legal shit", gunty is scared. 

Jerk off to Read about the Jewess hostess here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/elisa-ann-schwartz-elisa-jordana-kermit-and-friends-podcast.82942/


----------



## Vetti (Jan 28, 2021)

Ralph is currently on with Compound Media equine, Chrissie Mayr.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 28, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Ralph is currently on with Compound Media equine, Chrissie Mayr.


I just don't understand these crossovers.  Why does Chrissie Mayr do stuff with people like Ralph?  She was on Brittany Venti's show the other day too.  Is she desperate?  Is she the person at Compound whose forced to do crossovers?  Do they really think Ralph is a Gamergate hero so would know about this?


----------



## Vetti (Jan 28, 2021)

High Tea said:


> I just don't understand these crossovers.  Why does Chrissie Mayr do stuff with people like Ralph?  She was on Brittany Venti's show the other day too.  Is she desperate?  Is she the person at Compound whose forced to do crossovers?  Do they really think Ralph is a Gamergate hero so would know about this?


I don't know how keyed in you are to Compound Media stuff but "desperate" defines the entire enterprise. Chrissie isn't even the most pathetic person on the platform, and honestly her collaborations with people like Ralph and others outside of the CP Media sphere will probably do her some good in the future, since the network is circling the drain.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Feb 11, 2021)

Ralph is going live as a Guest on Plaid Army today in an hour or so. https://youtu.be/nID1uOQOeY4


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 11, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Ralph is going live as a Guest on Plaid Army today in an hour or so. https://youtu.be/nID1uOQOeY4


FYI


----------



## BarelyLegalGreta (Feb 11, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Ralph is currently on with Compound Media equine, Chrissie Mayr.


Shes really leaning hard on the internet right.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 11, 2021)

lmfao chat is uncensored so you may shit on ralph all you like


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 11, 2021)

lul, fat...


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 11, 2021)

"i defended him, i dont know if he (m.jackson) did it i just liked thriller" 

ethan ralph values his black celebrities over the well being of children


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> "i defended him, i dont know if he (m.jackson) did it i just liked thriller"
> 
> ethan ralph values his black celebrities over the well being of children


He's stealing a line from Chappelle's Show.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 11, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> He's stealing a line from Chappelle's Show.


he didnt say it as a joke though lol

edit. what a disaster ralph on the verge of tears as chat shat on him, one maybe genuine ralph defender who shut up just from pointing out the indefensibility of ralph being a dead beat dad who tried to abort his own kid and kill it


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




The Killstream hosting AFaggots, PPP, Guntwinson, and Kraut snipes it.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Feb 13, 2021)

I bet Ralph is not over indulging at all right now at Dick's. I wonder if he can even spend time with Dick without thinking about Null. I'm sure he won't overdo it all. Totally isn't gonna confirm that the corn joke totally did bother him.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 16, 2021)

Ethan Ralph on The Dick Show is out now.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Feb 16, 2021)

I thought the thread was going to be about spotting the gunt itself peeking out from under his clothes. Like those trashy celebrity magazines highlighting nip slips.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 16, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Ethan Ralph on The Dick Show is out now.






 Alternate link.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 11, 2021)

Allegedly, da gunt was in a gameshow with Bibble and Warski on Bibble's Odysee.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (Jul 27, 2021)

Gunt was on Wet Spot, number 009,  an unfunny podcast by Chrissy Mayer on Compound Media.

Ralph was on with some other normie faggots.

Half of the show was, I'm not kidding, a penis quiz where they guessed which country a photo of a penis is from.

Chrissy is annoying and behaves like she's 20 year-old.

Mantsu was there too but barely opened her mouth.

Dolphin laughed were also plenty.

Ralph guarded for porn stars but also TP USA. Complained about "crazy" people who follow him.









						Wet Spot 099 - Wet Spot
					

Wet Spot 099




					pca.st


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jul 28, 2021)

Ethanol Ralph said:


> Gunt was on Wet Spot, number 009,  an unfunny podcast by Chrissy Mayer on Compound Media.
> 
> Ralph was on with some other normie faggots.
> 
> ...


Oh shit Compound Media hasn't folded yet that's shocking.


----------



## Tom Myers (Jul 31, 2021)

From today's White Rabbit Radio. He spent the majority of the stream checking the chat and asking the host/jannies to sweep up any mention of Ade.


----------



## Fannyscum (Aug 20, 2021)

https://odysee.com/@Pantsu_Party:c/otakonadventure1:9
		

Ralph and Pantsu's Otakon Adventure Pt. 1

I thought we weren't trying to profit from Chris Chan? Let's use him in the thumbnail anyway. 
Pantsu might be an undercover aylawg after all. The music sounds like it was added to make fun of him for being fat. Immediately Ralph is out of breath having to walk and talk at the same time.
He looks so round in his interview chair, gunt is resting on the chair. Shows laygs and ralphamale compression socks. Ralph is openly staring at that one girl's tits the whole interview. Talks some shit about Digi and Riley with a guy who went to Chris' house.

I have no idea who this is meant to be for, it's simultaneously devoid of any content and a train-wreck I can't look away from.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> https://odysee.com/@Pantsu_Party:c/otakonadventure1:9
> 
> 
> Ralph and Pantsu's Otakon Adventure Pt. 1
> ...


What even is this? What is this supposed to be?
What is the point of Ralph interviewing a bunch of people attending the con asides from him thirsting over the women?

Ralph tells a story of a guy recognized him and came up to him telling him how he is a huge fan of the show and asked about Tonka, then proceeds to shit on Tonka in a way that just makes him look bitter. 

They apparently went around telling EVERYONE that he was the one that filmed Chris getting arrested, since they show a group of people mentioning "oh that was you?" who obviously have no idea who Ralph is. 

May asks if they should buy a keychain for gator since he might like it and Ralph just dismisses it outright "Nah". Showing that he can't be bothered to spare even a couple bucks on the eldest fag, 

When they mention Dax and he immediately goes "shoutout to Dick, good friend of mine, he messaged me last week...", his insecurity really shines through. 

He looks so deformed, especially when compared to a regular looking person: 



You just _know _he had trouble getting up from that chair. With how insecure he is about his looks, it's amazing that his need for attention always wins and he puts himself on camera even when it's a terrible idea.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 20, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> He looks so deformed, especially when compared to a regular looking person:


Holy shit look at that bald spot. Is that from the diabetes you think?


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 20, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> What even is this? What is this supposed to be?
> What is the point of Ralph interviewing a bunch of people attending the con asides from him thirsting over the women?
> 
> Ralph tells a story of a guy recognized him and came up to him telling him how he is a huge fan of the show and asked about Tonka, then proceeds to shit on Tonka in a way that just makes him look bitter.
> ...


He really does have stick legs and stick forearms, it's fucking crazy how cursed his body is. His head isn't even that big, it's like he has a normal sized skull stacked on top of the frame of a child, which is probably why Pantsoo fancies him.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 20, 2021)

I love this.  Ralph trying to interview weebs is wonderfully awkward, it would be if my Dad tried to do anime interviews.  Fantastic.


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Aug 20, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> What even is this? What is this supposed to be?
> What is the point of Ralph interviewing a bunch of people attending the con asides from him thirsting over the women?
> 
> Ralph tells a story of a guy recognized him and came up to him telling him how he is a huge fan of the show and asked about Tonka, then proceeds to shit on Tonka in a way that just makes him look bitter.
> ...


Lmao it looks like he's wearing a onesie.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> https://odysee.com/@Pantsu_Party:c/otakonadventure1:9
> 
> 
> Ralph and Pantsu's Otakon Adventure Pt. 1
> ...


Lol I was expecting that to show up on KSTV. Apparently it's not good enough for that or Ralph's channel but instead they are trying to extend their grift to May's channel with its 15subs. If it was going on her channel, she should have been the one doing interviews, not the blob.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Aug 20, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> View attachment 2462342





The resemblance is uncanny.


----------

